# Mancini:"E' una presa in giro. Ecco cosa ha detto Maresca".



## admin (31 Ottobre 2021)

Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".

*Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


.


----------



## davoreb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Questo farnetica


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2021)

Il rigore su Pellegrini? Quale dei 15 che ha chiesto?


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


Il rigore su Pellegrini era netto, a differenza del nostro, vero, ma perché non menziona che il rosso (da *******) di Theo è nato da un fallo non fischiato su Krunic? Rosso che ha cambiato l'andamento della partita, visto che in 11 vs 11 eravamo in totale controllo e 0-2. comodo vedere solo quello che si vuole.


----------



## GioCampo (31 Ottobre 2021)

Perché non commenta anche l'espulsione di Theo? Spiaze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore di Pellegrini nettissimo ?
Io magari quello su Ibra non l'avrei neanche dato,ma sul presunto fallo di rigore su Pellegrini avrei fatto anche una sonora pernacchia. Il precedente Juve-Inter (contatto sandro-dumfries) con rigore al 90° farà scuola,ora tutti al minimo contatto reclamano il rigore.

E bravo anche Mourinho,vuole ripetere lo stesso giochino psicologico già fatto con l'Inda...solo che ora allena la roma


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


per me l'errore più grave è il fallo non dato su krunic che ha poi causato l'espulsione di Theo. Quello sì che ha stravolto la partita a favore della Roma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Il rigore su Pellegrini era netto, a differenza del nostro, vero, ma perché non menziona che il rosso (da *******) di Theo è nato da un fallo non fischiato su Krunic? eheh, comodo vedere solo quello che si vuole.


Ma quale? Quello con tomori che scivola e pellegrini si tuffa subito? Ma dai quale rigore
Nell'azione finale hanno chiesto almeno 3 rigori, questi cercavano perennemente il fischio


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma quale? Quello con tomori che scivola e pellegrini si tuffa subito? Ma dai quale rigore
> Nell'azione finale hanno chiesto almeno 3 rigori, questi cercavano perennemente il fischio


quello a fine partita di Kjaer


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2021)

non vorrei che queste polemiche poi ci facciano mandare un arbitro contro nel derby


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non vorrei che queste polemiche poi ci facciano mandare un arbitro contro nel derby


L'arbitro contro lo abbiamo da inizio stagione, ormai siamo abituati.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro contro lo abbiamo da inizio stagione, ormai siamo abituati.


sì ma è una gara decisiva, se l'inter non fa punti con Milan e napoli difficile possa vincere lo scudetto


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


Ma questi si permettono di parlare solo contro di noi? Per una volta che va a nostro favore?
Vogliamo parlare di tutte le volte che il VAR ha confermato decisione sbagliata contro di noi a cominciare dall'Atletico?
Ma li multassero!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma questi si permettono di parlare solo contro di noi? Per una volta che va a nostro favore?
> Vogliamo parlare di tutte le volte che il VAR ha confermato decisione sbagliata contro di noi a cominciare dall'Atletico?
> Ma li multassero!


Io vorrei che anche i nostri giocatori si lamentassero come ha fatto Mancini, siamo gli unici a rimanere in silenzio ogni volta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Novembre 2021)

Ibra lo stendono nettamente colpendolo all'anca, Kjaer non fa nulla di tutto ciò!


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> per me l'errore più grave è il fallo non dato su krunic che ha poi causato l'espulsione di Theo. Quello sì che ha stravolto la partita a favore della Roma.



Per il rigore su Ibra non lo darei MAI, però questi sono rigori che in Italia abitualmente si danno. 

Il rosso di Theo parte da un fallo su Krunic di cosi facile lettura, il classico tamponamento che fischi sempre. 

Ed il rigore di Pellegrini per me ci stava.

Ma partiamo dal presupposto che senza quel rosso a Theo la partita si sarebbe conclusa in tutt'altro modo, senza tutta quella sofferenza, con un Milan che avrebbe fatto anche il terzo. Per me quel rosso ha condizionato più di qualunque altra cosa la partita, il vero episodio sbagliato dall'arbitro è quel non fallo su Krunic.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


Non avete visto palla. 
Parla di calcio giocato.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non vorrei che queste polemiche poi ci facciano mandare un arbitro contro nel derby


tanto ormai siamo abituati a giocare ogni domenica in 11 contro 14 + la sala var composta dai bocelli e stevie wonder della situazione.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Novembre 2021)

Va bene essere tifosi ma bisogna essere obiettivi 

I due rigori sono dubbi e a noi ci è andata in entrambi i casi bene, poteva benissimo succedere il contrario

Il rosso invece deriva da un fallo non fischiato su Krunic. Mi fa rabbia che tutti parlino del rigore su Pellegrini e sminuiscano la nostra vittoria, quando senza il rosso a Theo avremmo vinto in ciabatte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

Di una cosa però noi e romanisti possiamo andare d'accordo, cioè che questo buffone incapace di arbitro riesce a far incazzare praticamente tutti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Novembre 2021)

Ne stanno parlando ora su Rai e un arbitro sta dicendo che non è rigore quello di Kjaer. Mancini deve stare muto


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2021)

Ok, adesso puoi tornare a cercare Leao in giro per Roma.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2021)

Maresca è uno dei peggiori arbitri d sempre. CANE. Detto questo, il rigore su Ibra, può darlo come no, quello su Pellegrini idem, anche se dicono che non si dovrebbero più fischiare questi contatti, quindi non vedo tutto questo scandalo. Vergognoso invece il continuare ad ammonire i nostri giocatori per ogni cosa, l'ammonizione di Giroud senza senso, così come quella di Ibra o Calabria. Ancora più scandaloso non vedere il fallo su Krunic che poi ha portato al rosso di Theo (pollo Pioli a non toglierlo!!!!).


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Novembre 2021)

Però dobbiamo capire che certe squadre ce l'hanno proprio nel DNA di fare i piagnucoloni e la rometta è quella peggio insieme a napoli e inter. Sul rigore doveva ammonire karsdorp e anche se la palla viene toccata dal romanista su Ibra gli rimane sempre lì se non cadeva la palla era ancora di Ibra. Poi il fallo su Krunic è ovviamente netto e non lo fischia anche se si era messo il fischietto in bocca per fischiarlo e purtroppo non l'ha ingoiato strozzandosi. Così ci troviamo nel derby senza Theo e un'altra volta hanno provato a fregarci punti dopo quelle volte con atalanta e verona. E tutto è partito dal fatto che hanno mandato un'arbitro di napoli e con loro ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto ditemi voi chi è il demente che ha avuto questa genialata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ne stanno parlando ora su Rai e un arbitro sta dicendo che non è rigore quello di Kjaer. Mancini deve stare muto


Si, ma come fa a essere rigore, anche se l'arbitro dicesse il contrario, come si fa a chiedere il rigore per quella roba e poi dire pure che quello di Ibra non c'è?
Ce ne vuole di malafede, incredibile


----------



## Giofa (1 Novembre 2021)

Sto Mancini è peggio dei Chiellini boys, atteggiamento da bullo per tutta la partita, proteste sguaiate e impunite e commenti post partita da ultrà. Vado però controcorrente: per me Krunic si tuffa e bene ha fatto Maresca a non fischiare. Sull’ultima azione c’è gamba tesa di Pellegrini, Kjaer non va a contrasto, ha gamba piegata e tocca col ginocchio, che ci siano contatti è inevitabile ma mai rigore quello. Su Ibra è dubbio, scandaloso chiamarlo alla review


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2021)

quanto è bello essere odiati


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Novembre 2021)

Stanno passando a esaminare secondo per secondo centimetro per centimetro tutti gli interventi della partita, adesso a Mediaset esce fuori che pure quello di Bakayoko su Felix era rigore.
Ci stanno facendo un quadretto che al derby ce la vogliono far pagare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Novembre 2021)

Quando ha detto: "Ci sta che Maresca ABBI sbagliato" mi ha fatto morire dal ridere.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stanno passando a esaminare secondo per secondo centimetro per centimetro tutti gli interventi della partita, adesso a Mediaset esce fuori che pure quello di Bakayoko su Felix era rigore.
> Ci stanno facendo un quadretto che al derby ce la vogliono far pagare


ma se è scivolato felix...dai su


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


Lui, ogni volta che vedo la Rometta, è uno di quelli che va sempre dall'arbitro, lo detesto
In ogni caso, non me ne frega niente i 3 punti vanno a noi.


----------



## davidelynch (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Mancini a DAZN su Roma - Milan e sul rigore:"Ho chiesto a Maresca cosa avesse fischiato sul fallo su Ibra. Mi ha detto che Ibanez aveva toccato il piede di Ibra. Io ho replicato dicendogli che non c'era stato stato contatto da rigore, ma uno scontro tra due bestie. Ed il rigore su Pellegrini era nettissimo. E' una presa in giro".
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni di Mou QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/mou-complimenti-al-milan-ma-se-parlo.109121/unread


Squadra di buffoni allenata da un clown, vi odio da sempre e per questo godo. Ciao m...e


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Sto Mancini è peggio dei Chiellini boys, atteggiamento da bullo per tutta la partita, proteste sguaiate e impunite e commenti post partita da ultrà. Vado però controcorrente: per me Krunic si tuffa e bene ha fatto Maresca a non fischiare. Sull’ultima azione c’è gamba tesa di Pellegrini, Kjaer non va a contrasto, ha gamba piegata e tocca col ginocchio, che ci siano contatti è inevitabile ma mai rigore quello. Su Ibra è dubbio, scandaloso chiamarlo alla review


riguardalo bene: non si tuffa per niente. Al limite si è voltato, aspettando di essere travolto da dietro. Saranno dubbi i rigori, sarà dubbio tutto, ma il fallo su krunic è grande come una casa.


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2021)

Ma che vuole sta Rometta?zitti e pensate al vostro torneo per il 6 posto,il Diavolo è tornato.


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per il rigore su Ibra non lo darei MAI, però questi sono rigori che in Italia abitualmente si danno.
> 
> 
> Ed il rigore di Pellegrini per me ci stava.


Per me c’erano entrambi. Su Ibra il difensore ha commesso un errore da scuola calcio perché avrebbe dovuto contrastarlo spalla contro spalla. Lo spazio per prendere il pallone senza danneggiare l’avversario, e quindi senza commettere fallo, non c’era.


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Novembre 2021)

Quello su Ibra é un rigorello, ma visti i metri utilizzati di recente ci può stare. Sull’episodio che ha portato al rosso di Theo, pare abbastanza evidente il fallo su krunic. Hernandez poi fa un fallo di una goffaggine talmente rara , che meritava il rosso per eccesso di bruttezza 
Sul caso Kjaer Pellegrini, posso capire i tifosi romanisti, notoriamente piangina e rosiconi, ma per il resto non c’è nemmeno da discutere, in quanto non c’è proprio nulla, non é nemmeno fallo.
Vogliamo parlare invece del fatto che, ai romanisti é stato concessa totale libertà di picchiare , e che curiosamente il Milan abbia ricevuto più ammonizioni? Il giallo a Ibra poi è qualcosa di davvero inconcepibil.


----------



## Baba (1 Novembre 2021)

Mancini ha preso il posto di Materazzi per il ruolo di difensore che più mi stai sui marones. Se la gioca con Bonucci


----------

